# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Πέφτει το αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό

## performer

Σε οικία του 1965 θεωρήσαμε καλό ύστερα απο μια ανακαίνιση να τοποθετήσουμε και ένα αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό . Σημειωτέον ότι στις πρίζες που υπήρχαν  δεν είχε ούτε γειώσεις .Αφού έγιναν λοιπόν όλα τα σχετικά ανεβάζουμε τον γενικό με όλους τους άλλους ασφαλοδιακόπτες καταναλώσεων ( φώτα, κουζίνα ,κλιματιστικά κλπ) κατεβασμένους και πέφτει το αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό.
     Ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν είμαι ,είμαι ο ιδιοκτήτης του σπιτιού με κάποιες σχετικές γνώσεις περί ηλεκτρισμού και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω με απλή λογική τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει και πέφτει το ρελέ χωρίς καμία κατανάλωση. Ο ηλεκτρολός τα παράτησε γιατί δεν μπόρεσε να βρεί την διαρροή.
   Είναι δυνοτόν στον πίκακα κάποιο καλώδιο που αντιστοιχεί σε γείωση να συνδέθηκε αντί ουδετέρου ή το αντίστροφο;Τι μπορεί άλλο να συμβαίνει;Όλες οι απόψεις ευπρόσδεκτες.

         Καλές γιορτές για όλους και με υγεία

----------


## chipakos-original

> Σε οικία του 1965 θεωρήσαμε καλό ύστερα απο μια ανακαίνιση να τοποθετήσουμε και ένα αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό . Σημειωτέον ότι στις πρίζες που υπήρχαν  δεν είχε ούτε γειώσεις .Αφού έγιναν λοιπόν όλα τα σχετικά ανεβάζουμε τον γενικό με όλους τους άλλους ασφαλοδιακόπτες καταναλώσεων ( φώτα, κουζίνα ,κλιματιστικά κλπ) κατεβασμένους και πέφτει το αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό.
>      Ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν είμαι ,είμαι ο ιδιοκτήτης του σπιτιού με κάποιες σχετικές γνώσεις περί ηλεκτρισμού και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω με απλή λογική τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει και πέφτει το ρελέ χωρίς καμία κατανάλωση. Ο ηλεκτρολός τα παράτησε γιατί δεν μπόρεσε να βρεί την διαρροή.
>    Είναι δυνοτόν στον πίκακα κάποιο καλώδιο που αντιστοιχεί σε γείωση να συνδέθηκε αντί ουδετέρου ή το αντίστροφο;Τι μπορεί άλλο να συμβαίνει;Όλες οι απόψεις ευπρόσδεκτες.
> 
>          Καλές γιορτές για όλους και με υγεία


Τελικά γείωση τοποθετήθηκε στην μονοκατοικία...??Μέσα στα σχετικά που έγιναν άλλαξαν κάποιες καλωδιώσεις και μπήκαν γειώσεις στις πρίζες??

----------


## nyannaco

> Ο ηλεκτρολός τα παράτησε γιατί δεν μπόρεσε να βρεί την διαρροή.


Αυτό δεν υπάρχει. Είτε μπορεί να βρει τη διαρροή, είτε δεν είναι ηλεκτρολόγος.

----------

george Mp (24-12-21), mikemtb73 (21-12-21)

----------


## JOUN

Κάπου υπάρχει ένωση γείωσης με ουδέτερο.
Αν δεν έβαλε ένα πολύμετρο να το ελέγξει και έψαχνε στα τυφλά σιγά μην το βρει..

----------


## klik

> Σε οικία του 1965 ...στις πρίζες που υπήρχαν  δεν είχε ούτε γειώσεις ...πέφτει το αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό.
> ...ηλεκτρολόγος δεν είμαι.... Ο ηλεκτρολός τα παράτησε γιατί δεν μπόρεσε να βρεί την διαρροή.
>    Είναι δυνοτόν στον πίκακα κάποιο καλώδιο που αντιστοιχεί σε γείωση να συνδέθηκε αντί ουδετέρου ή το αντίστροφο;Τι μπορεί άλλο να συμβαίνει;Όλες οι απόψεις ευπρόσδεκτες.


Όπως αναφέρθηκε/υπονοήθηκε: βρες ηλεκτρολογο.

Στους θερμοσίφωνες αφαιρέσατε τις συνδέσεις σιδερένιων σωληνώσεων υδρευσης με τη γείωση του θερμοσίφωνα;

Επίσης δεν απάντησες αν τοποθετήθηκαν γειώσεις στις πρίζες. 

Πίνακα είχατε εκείνον με τους περιστροφικούς μάυρους διακόπτες; 
Πίνακα αλλάξατε; Βγάλε φωτό από τον πίνακα.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε εισαι σιγουρος οτι ο ηλεκτρολογος ειναι αδειουχος ηλεκτρολογος? αυτο που λες δεν γινεται. εαν ειναι αδειουχος ηλεκτρολογος θα βρει το προβλημα. εαν ειναι ... λιγο ηλεκτρολογος, λιγο υδραυλικος, λιγο πλακας κλπ τοτε δεν θα το βρει. απευθυνσου σε σωστο επαγγελματια.

----------

nyannaco (22-12-21)

----------


## performer

> φιλε εισαι σιγουρος οτι ο ηλεκτρολογος ειναι αδειουχος ηλεκτρολογος? αυτο που λες δεν γινεται. εαν ειναι αδειουχος ηλεκτρολογος θα βρει το προβλημα. εαν ειναι ... λιγο ηλεκτρολογος, λιγο υδραυλικος, λιγο πλακας κλπ τοτε δεν θα το βρει. απευθυνσου σε σωστο επαγγελματια.


  Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω συνοπτικά σε όλους τούς φίλους που είχαν την ευγενή διάθεση να δώσουν την γνώμη τους. 
 1. Ο ηλεκτρολόγος νόμίζω ότι είναι αδειούχος αλλά είναι και λίγο απ όλα.Και υδραυλικά και αέρια περνά και πολλά άλλα. Είναι καλός στη δουλειά του αλλά λόγω φόρτου εργασίας δεν ασχολήθηκε όσο έπρεπε
 2. Θερμοσίφωνο στο σπίτι δεν υπάρχει ,καταργήθηκε λόγω του ότι υπάρχει αέριο και ζεστό νερό. 
 3.Ο πίνακας όχι δεν είναι απαρχαιομένος ,είναι σύγχρονος με ασφαλοδιακόπτες όπως αρμόζει.
 4.Γειώσεις τοποθετήθηκαν σε όλες τις πρίζες
 5. Η οικία είναι διαμέρισμα, όχι μονοκατοικία

Μάλλον θα μείνουμε χωρίς το αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό. Αν θα πρέπει να ξεσκεπαστούν όλα τα μπουάτ του σπιτιού για να βρούμε άν θα βρούμε να ξεχαρβαλοθούν όλες οι πρίζες και να θέλουμε στοκαρίσματα και βαψήματα θα μείνει έτσι 

         Άσχετα με όλα τα παραπάνω μέρες που είναι εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά και προπάντων υγεία σε όλους

----------


## nyannaco

> Ο ηλεκτρολόγος νόμίζω ότι είναι αδειούχος αλλά είναι και λίγο απ όλα.Και υδραυλικά και αέρια περνά και πολλά άλλα


Μακριά κι αγαπημένοι, και αδερφός μου να ήταν, άλλον θα έπαιρνα. Εδώ παίζονται ανθρώπινες ζωές.
Και στοιχηματίζω ότι ΔΕΝ είναι αδειούχος... για ζήτα να δεις την άδειά του, να δούμε!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω συνοπτικά σε όλους τούς φίλους που είχαν την ευγενή διάθεση να δώσουν την γνώμη τους. 
> 
>  4.Γειώσεις τοποθετήθηκαν σε όλες τις πρίζες
> Μάλλον θα μείνουμε χωρίς το αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό. Αν θα πρέπει να ξεσκεπαστούν όλα τα μπουάτ του σπιτιού για να βρούμε άν θα βρούμε να ξεχαρβαλοθούν όλες οι πρίζες και να θέλουμε στοκαρίσματα και βαψήματα θα μείνει έτσι


Ο αντιηλεκτροπληξιακός δεν είναι ούτε μόδα ούτε πανάκια. Πρέπει να μπει. Κάπου έχει διαρροή το ρεύμα. Επομένως ή θα σου έρχεται λογαριασμός ρεύματος υψηλός χωρίς να έχεις καταναλώσει ή κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει ατύχημα. Καλύτερα να έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι υπάρχει κάποια εκκρεμότητα με το ρεύμα του σπιτιού παρά να λες όλα καλά και χωρίς ασφάλεια.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Μάλλον θα μείνουμε χωρίς το αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό. Αν θα πρέπει να ξεσκεπαστούν όλα τα μπουάτ του σπιτιού για να βρούμε άν θα βρούμε να ξεχαρβαλοθούν όλες οι πρίζες και να θέλουμε στοκαρίσματα και βαψήματα θα μείνει ετσι


πριν φέρεις την καταστροφη, βρείτε πρωτα ποιο καλώδιο (ουδέτερος συμφωνα με αυτα που μας εχεις πει) ακουμπαει στην γη, και μετα αποφασιζεις τι θα κανεις, μπορει να μην χρειαστει τιποτα η ελαχιστα απο τα παραπανω που λες!!!!!
να ξέρεις και κοσμος εχει σκοτωθεί και φωτια εχουν πάρει σπιτια χωρις αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό, μην το αμελεις σε παρακαλω!!
Καλές γιορτές 


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

nyannaco (25-12-21)

----------


## chipakos-original

Μπορεί σε κάποια κατανάλωση π.χ ψυγείο η αποροφητήρας να έχει συνδεθεί μέσα στην πρίζα η φάση με τη γείωση και όχι η φάση με τον ουδέτερο οπότε αυτομάτως ο ρελές προστασίας πέφτει.Μπορεί το πρόβλημα να λύνεται με έναν πιο προσεκτικό έλεγχο στις πρίζες.

----------

